# Anyone Heard from Herb lately?



## Emily (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone heard from Herb at Timeshare Specials lately?  I have emailed him several times (over 2 months)  about some unfinished business with no response.  Would anyone know if he is still in business or out of the country?

Thanks
Emily


----------



## herb (Jul 12, 2005)

*Hi  Emily  I'm  here*

Hi  Emily,

     Please  call  me  Tollfree  at  1-877-934-2563  

                   HERB


----------



## Emily (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Herb - I'll give you a call tomorrow


----------

